# Azathioprine Side Effects



## Craig (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello all,

I were recently prescribed Azathioprine and have been taking it for three weeks, having staggered the dosage upwards I am now taking 100mg daily.

I seem to be suffering from side effects, which having done some research seem to be fairly 'common'. However, what I haven't been able to get a clear picture of is how long said effects seem to be lasting.

I am currently suffering from bouts of dizzyness, nausia, bloating and discomfort and now for the first time this evening vomiting. All of these side effects have got progressively worse.

I were warned by my Doctor that there would likely be side effects and I believe he said that these would last 'for a couple of weeks'. Having now started to vomit I am eager to gain a more precise time scale if possible and confirm how accurate his estimation were.
*
So, in short: has anyone else experienced similar side effects to mine and did these dissipate as suggested within 2-3 weeks of starting the drug?*

To be completely honest, at the very least it would be nice to hear that I were not the only one suffering from the side effects (which in my mind are quite intrusive) and that there is an end to them at some point.

As it happens, I have an interview on Wednesday that I am now certain I won't be able to give me best; hence any indication as to when I will be free of these side effects would be helpful.

Thankyou in advance,
Craig


----------



## Lucy (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Craig. No experience with Aza, but is there a phone number with your medication that you could call to ask questions. I'm on Humira and have called them in the past. Good luck with the meds and hope you find some answers here. If there is anyone here on this med I'm sure they can give you some good info.


----------



## lseibert (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello Craig,

Welcome to the forum, I joined a couple of months ago, and I love all the information and the people are wonderful....
I took Azathioprine and the first 2 weeks, I was OK with it, But then I started to have nausea, fever, chills & sweats like the flu and my pain was left side up under my rib cage.. I noticed that it would happen after my morning dose, then after lunch I would start to feel better. Then I would take my afternoon dose, and boom, fever and etc. I called the Dr., he said to keep taking it I would feel better with time. Well, within a 2 days I was in the ER, I thought it was another bowel obstruction, this time with a fever, ended up being pancreatitis and I thought a bowel obstruction was bad. 

I would be careful not to wait too long,  
Side effects of Imuran (Azathioprine): Seek immediate medical attention if you have severe stomach/intestinal symptoms or other symptoms of a serious allergic reaction which may include: fever, shaking chills, rash, itching/swelling (especially of the face/tongue/throat), severe dizziness, trouble breathing, cough, new or worsening joint/muscle aches, dark urine.

Good luck hope this helps....

:rosette2:


:getwell:


----------



## Rebecca85 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Craig, when I started aza I got these side effects too. Kind of like being carsick without being in a car! In my case, the side effects hit about a week after I first started taking the aza (at half dose), and were gone within a week. They didn't come back after I increased the dose. I found eating Weetabix for breakfast, when I took the aza, stopped the side effects. So maybe you could try eating a big meal when you take the tablets. You could also try splitting the dose, or reducing it and building back up again. Some people on here prefer to take theirs in the evening so they sleep through any nausea. Hope you find something that helps!


----------



## beth (Oct 19, 2010)

I had those side effects about 3 weeks in just when I was just about to go up to 100mg. It also raised my potassium levels which worried the docs somewhat - weekly blood test... I was taken off it and tried mercaptopurine. Which is another story in itself. I've heard you do get used to it if you can persist and bloods are okay.


----------



## tpd320 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have had the same side effects u talk about.  Doc said if they do not decrease she is going to take me off the meds.  I have found that taking the medication with food right before bed seems to help me out.  I sleep thru the side effects I guess.


----------



## boro deb (Oct 19, 2010)

My advice for anyone taking aza is insist that they take regular blood tests that monitor your white and red cell count. You think that the feeling of tiredness and loss of appertite is just a passing side effect but could be other things.


----------



## Astra (Oct 19, 2010)

Hiya Craig

I had all those symptoms too within 6 weeks, doc told me that they would subside, but they didn't, I got worse and ended up with itchy bleeding hives all over my thighs, belly and chest. Doc was shocked! He said I was allergic to it, then I tried Mercaptupurine and ended up exactly the same!
Everyone reacts different to meds tho, so have a word with your doc and look out for the rash, it's no fun!
xxx


----------



## Dallies (Oct 19, 2010)

My daughter takes 100mg of AZA she get's on fine with it, in the early days she had nausea but no problems now since she started having it with her evening meal. She has monthly blood tests.


----------



## kslade (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm currently on Imuran and when I first started taking it I too suffered from nausea.  It's hard to tell if it was from the Imuran or the Prednisone because I started them both at the same time.  I do know that taking it with a meal usually helps.  Figure out what time works best for you.  I have tried taking mine at all times of the day and found that first thing in the morning with a meal works best for me.  In your situation, taking it at night might be best.  That way you'll sleep through the nausea.


----------



## Zalanicht (Oct 20, 2010)

When I was flaring I had those side effects at 100 mg. Now I`m in remission and up to 200 mg and I haven`t had any side effects yet.


----------



## Billie Selene (Oct 25, 2010)

*Now I got THESE side affects to worry about too!*

I just started Imuran (50mg/day) 3 days ago.. been on Prednisone (20/day) for 3 weeks now and I have had the "itchy - twichy's" for about a week... had to count to 10 several times to keep from yelling at my office manager when she interrupts MY stuff to do stuff for the Boss!!!! How dare she! I mean why is the BOSS'S stuff more important.... I mean, Yes Ma'am Right away!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!   :ywow:
and now I get to see what the WHEEL OF SIDE AFFECTS has in store for me. I'm just ""that"" far from just quitting!


----------



## Domsmom (Oct 25, 2010)

My side affects started during my third week as I was upping my dose.  I took it at 7:30 each evening and at 4 a.m. I woke up with horrible mid-backpain and nausea and fevers which all subsided around noon...I fought through it for 4+ days because my husband was on vacation (for the only time all year) and we were going on day trips.  Finally I couldn't take it any more and went to the ER...ended up with pancreatitis and in the hospital for 3 days.  My GI had told me that it wasn't related to the meds/Crohn's, but it was definitely because of the azathioprine!  Get symptoms checked out!!


----------



## Kev (Oct 28, 2010)

I went on AZA... (I wrote a daily diary of it here).   I had just increased my dosage when I went toxic on it....  severe, crippling pain and a rash that covered 80% of my body.  That put me in the ER, and ended Azathioprine (aka Imuran) as a possible treatment for my IBD.
That was years ago, and I wasn't on it long, but the effects (possibly due to my liver toxicity) were lasting.  The pain stopped within 2 days after I came off AZA, but the rash lasted for months...  and my blood count dropped to 10% of norm and it took me nearly a year to get that back..   and now, since April, I've had to fight off skin cancer.
Lucky so far, but I'm not sure how long that streak will continue. Unfortunately, drugs to combat crohns seem to carry an inordinate amount of risk associated with using them.


----------



## JosieT (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Craig 

I too have been prescribed Azathioprine for Crohns disease. I have been taking them for three weeks now and i am on the max dosage of 150g. The only effects i have noticed is tiredness and a rash which is itchy but could also be a heat rash. I also know that the Azathioprine takes upto 12-14 weeks to get into your system , So i would advise you speak with your consultant if your are worried or your symptoms become worse. Hope this helps Josie


----------



## D Bergy (Jun 28, 2012)

I take 125 mg of Azathioprine (Imuran) and lately have had the left sided slight pain under the ribs also.  I had not attributed it to the Aza, but now that I see I am not the only one, it very well could be the cause.

I always take the Aza with food.

I have stopped taking it because my surgeon wants me off of it for a month before my Illiostomy reversal.  I have not had the under the rib pain since then either.

I have not noticed any other side effect, but my liver appears to be the one thing in my body that can take about anything that is thrown at it.  It never gives any indication of any trouble, no matter what liver aggravating drugs I have used.

I also take quite a few supplements, many are anti-oxidents, that may or may not negate some of the more common side effects.  I have noticed an itching skin thing at times, but I first experienced this from Prednisone, before I used Aza.  I do not notice it much any more.

Some people do not tolerate certain drugs as well as others.  It all depends on your biology.

Dan


----------



## lseibert (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi DBergy,

Personally, I wouldn't take it anymore, good luck with what you decide!


----------

